
Salaries for software engineers have stagnated - map222
https://twitter.com/TrailofPapers/status/1252719532503752704
======
bleah1000
The problem is how you calculate the increase in salaries. For example, how is
the salary of different people going up or down. Is the salary right out of
college going up? Are only senior engineer salaries stagnate?

I think you really need to look at total compensation to see if that is
stagnating, and that can be harder to track. There is a huge part of many
companies compensation that includes stock in one form or another (options,
stock grants, espp, even 401K match). I think due to the pandemic, that total
compensation is likely to go down this year for most people (stock component
is worth less), so you can't probably track for this year. You could still try
and look at previous years though.

~~~
map222
Hi, I totally get your points. All of the numbers reported in the tweet are
total compensation (TC). Obviously there are some problems with TC in that it
depends on stock appreciation, and how people report it, but that is the best
I could do with the data available.

I also tried to address the different levels by including coefficients for
levels in the regression. So if you look at the table at the end, you can see
senior engineers made more than SWE 2s. I thought of including interaction
terms, but I don't think I had enough data to get reasonable estimates for
that, and it would be harder to interpret.

------
WheelsAtLarge
And they will start to drop. It's a demand and supply issue. As salaries go
up, more people go into the field. As more people go into the field, salaries
begin to drop.

~~~
map222
That's part of why I was looking into this, is I wanted to understand how
things might change in the future. I have no special insight on what will
happen, but there still seems to be a lack of Senior Data Scientists. Of
course, that might change in a few years as people get more experience.

